# Ibanez Screaming Demon Wah kinda sucks actually..



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

It IS good in terms of features and it is quite versatile in terms of funtionality. Unfortunately I find the tone to be a bit muffled and chincy. I would be happier if this product could be available as a higher end sounding wah in the same housing with the same funtionality. I had read tonnes of reviews, vids, testimonials etc.. and eventually bought one from kijiji a few months back. I have been jamming with it for a while now. I even tweaked the secret internal pots to try and make it sound better. Still does not sound good enough. Anyone else have one of these? Would love to hear about it.


----------



## mspizziri (Nov 16, 2009)

I tried a used one that was at L&M for $99, while it wasn't amazing I found at that price it was much better than say a stock Crybaby. Way more features for the money and you could tweak the sound to taste

I ended up going with the CAE MC404 wah, more money but you get the options and tone


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a Weeping Demon (same thing?) that I've always been happy with. Admittedly, I don't use it much though.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

You are right man, it is a "WEEPING Demon".

I just checked out the CAE/Dunlop wah. Those look wicked. I saw one on ebay for $140.


----------

